# Controlling Side Mount



## chinaboxer (Oct 18, 2009)

Side Mount, Side Control, Side Position, Keep that Mofo on his Back, whatever you want to call it, is a very dominant position in grappling. what i wanted to convey is how i use many wing chun concepts and apply them to my grappling. to me, this is chi sau or sensitivity drills using the body rather than with the third stick of the arm, which is more familiar to a wing chun practitioner.

i want everyone to understand that this is only me sharing what works for me, there are many ways to control side mount, but due to my size, my strengths and weaknesses, this is what works for me. other grapplers have different strengths and weaknesses than my own and their method will adjust accordingly, such as squaring up more, keeping the far side knee down and using it to block the opponents hip or using their far side arm to block the opponents hip. you as a martial artist should constantly research and find what works best for you.

I <3 submission grappling!

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/10/18/controlling-side-mount/


take care and peace!


Jin


----------

